# Medical Insurance



## eddie2506 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi to all
We are looking to move to Northern Cyprus in about 18 months can anyone advise us on medical requirements or insurance. Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

eddie2506 said:


> Hi to all
> We are looking to move to Northern Cyprus in about 18 months can anyone advise us on medical requirements or insurance. Thanks


Hi, welcome to the forum.
Unfortunately I doubt whether anyone here can help you as the members here are all resident in the South. We don't have any members in the illegally occupied North as far as I am aware so any info we have would not be relevant to you.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

The selection menu for the forums shows the flags of each country. The flag for Cyprus is the Republic of Cyprus. It might be worth suggesting that eddie2506 does a bit more research so he can see what he is getting into.

Pete


----------



## eddie2506 (Feb 23, 2015)

PeteandSylv said:


> The selection menu for the forums shows the flags of each country. The flag for Cyprus is the Republic of Cyprus. It might be worth suggesting that eddie2506 does a bit more research so he can see what he is getting into.
> 
> Pete


I did not notice the flag at the start and have tried to change it.
seems that I am not to welcome on your forum judging by the replies so far.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

eddie2506 said:


> I did not notice the flag at the start and have tried to change it.
> seems that I am not to welcome on your forum judging by the replies so far.


I am sure that zou are welcome but the forum only covers the republic, not the occupied north. What is valid info for the RoC is probably not valid for the TRC


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

eddie2506 said:


> I did not notice the flag at the start and have tried to change it.
> seems that I am not to welcome on your forum judging by the replies so far.


Hi Eddie,

This forum is usually very helpful but there is no way that advice or information with regards to the TRNC are allowed on here.

I did give some other forums from the TRNC to another person on here and "got a repremand and mark put against me for doing so"

Good Luck.:fingerscrossed:

We are all individuals and choose our own path in life.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

eddie2506 said:


> I did not notice the flag at the start and have tried to change it.
> seems that I am not to welcome on your forum judging by the replies so far.


You are perfectly welcome here.

What I was trying to point out is based on having come across people that have no understanding that North Cyprus is an illegally occupied part of Cyprus that is not recognised by any other country than Turkey.

That creates some precarious legal positions particularly with purchasing property. If you have a full understanding of the implications of living there all well and good, if not my comment about carrying out further research may be good advice.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> Hi Eddie,
> 
> This forum is usually very helpful but there is no way that advice or information with regards to the TRNC are allowed on here.
> 
> ...


Would be very interesting to know who gave you the reprimand and why? can't find that you break any rules. TRNC is still Cyprus and a very popular place to go to, even for the Greek Cypriots. Politics should be left out of the forum


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> Would be very interesting to know who gave you the reprimand and why? can't find that you break any rules. TRNC is still Cyprus and a very popular place to go to, even for the Greek Cypriots. Politics should be left out of the forum


I thought it was against the rules to give the links to other forums and not a TRNC or political issue.

Pete


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Baywatch said:


> Would be very interesting to know who gave you the reprimand and why? can't find that you break any rules. TRNC is still Cyprus and a very popular place to go to, even for the Greek Cypriots. Politics should be left out of the forum


It came from a senior Moderator in Australia. I had put other forum details on this forum to help someone. That is not allowed. Probably rule 13?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> I thought it was against the rules to give the links to other forums and not a TRNC or political issue.
> 
> Pete


Aha, me sorry, bad read


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

eddie2506 said:


> I did not notice the flag at the start and have tried to change it.
> seems that I am not to welcome on your forum judging by the replies so far.


Eddie it is not that you are not welcome. Everyone is welcome here. however as I said, our members are resident in the South so any information we have is not relevant to anyone who is moving to the occupied North.
Sorry that you feel you are not being welcomed here. We are only stating the facts.

Veronica


----------



## ROD SAVAGE (Mar 3, 2015)

expatme said:


> It came from a senior Moderator in Australia. I had put other forum details on this forum to help someone. That is not allowed. Probably rule 13?


Hi People Hi Eddie if you are still around. The Northern occupation by Turkey is accepted internationally as illegal. I was one of the people who forged that green line. I can understand the confusion in people who simply are unaware of the deep rooted animosity, from both sides. One visit to the fenceline at Famagusta is sad beyond belief. Such a waste. I remember seeing the sun rise over the sea in Famagusta before the occupation. I remember sitting around a fire in the open on the south side of the fence eating small feep fried birds with some ousted locals and listening to the packs of dogs roaming the freshly emptied streets of Famagee'.
Anyway. Just thought I'd put my oar-in so to speak, just to point out for Eddie and others who dont know how very volatile it still os after all these years.
Have a good day folks.
Rod Savage....future resident...June this year, (Paphos....south side).


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I remember Famagusta as a bustling tourist destination with huge cruise ships spilling out their cargos of sightseers. I used to go with my landlady who was a tourist guide to help her with the German tourists as her German was not good and I speak it fluently.
More recently we went to the North and came back via the Famagusta crossing. It was very sad to see


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> I remember Famagusta as a bustling tourist destination with huge cruise ships spilling out their cargos of sightseers. I used to go with my landlady who was a tourist guide to help her with the German tourists as her German was not good and I speak it fluently.
> More recently we went to the North and came back via the Famagusta crossing. It was very sad to see


Perhaps the mods should keep to the subject of this thread :boxing: :spit:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As no one can answer the original question it is a bit irrelevant actually and subsequent posts have simply been to explain to the OP why we can't help with questions regarding the TRNC and not that he is not welcome on this forum.


----------



## KK30 (Mar 11, 2015)

I could only advise on medical insurance on South Cyprus, but I'm sure if you search the net you'll find something.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Although I will qualify for free health care in Cyprus, out of curiosity I decided to see what I would be quoted for health insurance, bearing in mind I don't have any chronic serious illness (touch wood) I am sure it worked out at £400 per month.

Cheers


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We use Pitsas and we pay around €120 per month for both of us. 
I know there are some companies who quote ridiculous amounts. Of course it depends on the level of cover you want. If you want every little thing covered such as doctors visits, prescriptions etc it will be expensive.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I would only need basic insurance Veronica, only have one prescription, and priced that when I was there, cheap as chips.
Advice much appreciated Veronica.
Have a really nice day.
Cheers

Ray


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

wizard4 said:


> Although I will qualify for free health care in Cyprus, out of curiosity I decided to see what I would be quoted for health insurance, bearing in mind I don't have any chronic serious illness (touch wood) I am sure it worked out at £400 per month.
> 
> Cheers


Letitia (58) and I (60) took out the 'Executive' policy with Atlantic in late Jan this year. It cost €2660 - around €221 per month (£158 per month at current exchange rates). There are cheaper and more expensive policies available with Atlantic and other providers. As the MasterCard advert would say though:

"Peace of mind - Priceless!"


----------

